# Santa Cruz Nomad in Hamburg-Wandsbek gestohlen



## Sven7181 (9. März 2018)

Moin

mir wurde heute mein Nomad geklaut.

Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon CC Rahmen 27,5" - Modell 2017
- Steuersatz: Hope Tech - schwarz - eingepresst
- Rahmengröße: medium
- Rahmenfarbe: schwarz
- Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
- Federgabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RCT3 Solo Air 170mm

Hope Kurbel
Syntace Anbauteile
Shimano XTR





Vielleicht sieht ja jemand das Rad und meldet sich.


----------



## MrFattboy (16. März 2018)

Ooouuhh....mein herzliches Beileid. War's denn angeschlossen oder vielleicht sogar im Keller, oder hast du es mal kurz auf Straße stehen gelassen. Ich frag, weil ich noch vor ein paar Monaten in Wandsbek gearbeitet hatte und schon immer zur Arbeit mit dem Bike kommen wollte, hab mich aber nie getraut, weil ich genau das befürchtet hatte, was dir passiert. Ein paar Einzelheiten zum Vorfall würden mich interessieren.....und na klar, wenn mir das Bike vor die Augen kommt, melde ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (16. März 2018)

Angeschlossen in einem verschlossenen Keller.

Akkuflex und das bestes Schloss ist Machtlos


----------



## harryhallers (22. März 2018)

War das nicht versichert?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

